# Prior Service to 18x Info



## EightEightFive (Oct 23, 2018)

Gentleman, 

I ETS'd out of the National Guard last month and am currently working on securing an 18x contract. I am posting this in case anyone else ends up in similar circumstances or is just curious. 

My initial ASVAB from ~7 years ago sucked. So step one was a re-test in order to get a qualifying GT score. My recruiter insisted over and over again that I could not re-test to get a higher GT score. Well you can, just stand your ground. After a few days of bickering I got scheduled for an ASVAB test yesterday. 

The "goarmy" web site states you need a 110GT and a 100CO to qualify. The SORB website states you need a 110GT OR a 110CO score. I got a 108GT and a 112CO. So I was unsure if I would qualify. I brought this up to the folks at MEPS and it turns out for 18x you need a 107GT as of now.

Also, if you are not already Airborne qualified you cannot only take the Airborne physical. They require the entire physical + the Airborne physical. I found that out the hard way. Since the line scores aren't an issue I will be returning next week to take the physicals and hopefully sign on the dotted line.

If I experience anything else that may be of use I'll pass it along. 

Thanks /885


----------



## squidward0651 (Oct 24, 2018)

ask the recruiter if you can reenlist with a VA disability rating for 18x :)


----------



## AWP (Oct 24, 2018)

squidward0651 said:


> ask the recruiter if you can reenlist with a VA disability rating for 18x :)



What in the world is your post trying to say? Your second post, no one has any interaction with you, so getting a feel for this is kind of difficult.


----------



## EightEightFive (Nov 2, 2018)

UPDATE:

Well the light has been shed on a lot of the previous information. I went back to MEPS 2 days ago and did the entire physical + ABN physical. Everything went according to plan until I sat down with the guidance counselor.

I told him I wanted 18x, he said I did not qualify due to my GT score. I explained to him the difference between what GOARMY says and what SORB says. He contacted the ROC and my recruiter contacted a SORB recruiter. The ROC stated for 18x you must have a 110GT and a 100CO - non waiverable. The SORB recruiter stated their website only pertains to personnel who are currently active duty. TLDR: I don't meet the standard for 18x.

I asked him about 11xopt4.... according to them PS applicants do not get any options added to their contract, opt4/opt40 etc. My recruiters SGM contacted the ROC and they would not give me anything besides 11x. I was fairly frustrated and willing to head home with nothing. BUT, I knew that wouldn't get me any closer to attending SFAS. So I signed an 11x contract and ship out in ~8weeks.

So this is my current train of thought- I am 100% open to any suggestions or corrections. Attend 11x OSUT, PT my buns off and pray for an ABN slot. After ABN proceed to my unit, take a FAST class, and drop a packet. Is anyone familiar with how often ABN is being given out at 11x OSUT?

Sorry for the wall of text. I hope this information is useful to someone out there. I will get to where I want to go.. it will just be an unorthodox route. 

Thanks all.

/885


----------



## AWP (Nov 5, 2018)

EightEightFive said:


> So this is my current train of thought- I am 100% open to any suggestions or corrections. Attend 11x OSUT, PT my buns off and pray for an ABN slot. After ABN proceed to my unit, take a FAST class, and drop a packet. Is anyone familiar with how often ABN is being given out at 11x OSUT?



I'd look at it like this: you want to go SF, but being jump qualified isn't a requirement for SFAS. I'd try to get a slot to jump school, but if your desired end state is an 18 series MOS, you'll get that sometime after SFAS. You already know SORB is for guys in uniform, so whatever happens... go to your unit and then reach out to SORB.

Good luck.


----------



## EightEightFive (Nov 6, 2018)

AWP said:


> I'd look at it like this: you want to go SF, but being jump qualified isn't a requirement for SFAS. I'd try to get a slot to jump school, but if your desired end state is an 18 series MOS, you'll get that sometime after SFAS. You already know SORB is for guys in uniform, so whatever happens... go to your unit and then reach out to SORB.
> 
> Good luck.




Thank you!


----------



## AWP (Nov 6, 2018)

EightEightFive said:


> Thank you!



Don't overthink the problem. "Paralysis by analysis" kills everyone at some point in their lives. The trees obscured the forest in your case. It happens.


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Nov 6, 2018)

EightEightFive said:


> Is anyone familiar with how often ABN is being given out at 11x OSUT?



ABN Slots are not generally given out to 11x dudes in OSUT. The slots for ABN school are reserved mainly for Opt. 40 and 18x guys. I am not saying it cannot happen, but from my experience, if you didn't enlist with ABN, you had to go Opt. 40 or 18x for it.

I do know you can get an Opt. 40 pretty easy in OSUT though.


----------



## EightEightFive (Nov 6, 2018)

Ball N' Chain said:


> ABN Slots are not generally given out to 11x dudes in OSUT. The slots for ABN school are reserved mainly for Opt. 40 and 18x guys. I am not saying it cannot happen, but from my experience, if you didn't enlist with ABN, you had to go Opt. 40 or 18x for it.
> 
> I do know you can get an Opt. 40 pretty easy in OSUT though.




Roger that, thanks for the info!


----------



## EightEightFive (Dec 26, 2018)

Update:

Headed to OSUT on an 11x contract in the near near future, I'm at MEPS now. The SORB website shows a change of 107GT and 107CO for SF. 

With that change I qualify. So whenever I am free to do so during OSUT I intend on speaking with the recruiters. I have no idea if they will be able to help me because I am in OSUT and not assigned to a duty station. 

I will keep the updates coming for anyone who is curious or ends up in similar circumstances.


----------



## Bunsickle (Dec 27, 2018)

So your going from Guard to AD? I saw signs all over FT Steward saying if your interested in SF contact the number below.


----------



## ecag (Jan 6, 2019)

We had several guys get xray contracts at Benning during the last few days of OSUT when we were given the chance to talk to SOF receuiters. Do yourself a favor and max every PT test you take. I’m not sure if they can waive the GT score while there though. But getting an xray contract at Benning is most certainly doable otherwise.


----------



## EightEightFive (Jan 31, 2019)

Update:

I'm currently in week 8 of 11C OSUT and a few days ago I signed an 18x contract. I am super happy that I was afforded the opportunity to do so. But, it has been an interesting ride. So here are some hit points on how it works for prior service folks going into 11x.

If you are prior service and are going back in I highly reccomend you read AR 350-6 pages 66,67,68. It covers the insertion and treatment of prior service folks going back in.

However, it appears to be luck of the draw. I arrived at 30th AG in Benning and was placed into a prior service barracks. All of our paperwork said "MOS INSERT." But we were offered week 4 in 11C or day 1 in 11B. It all depends on space of the current companies training, luck, and timing. 

If you are an E4 or below expect to be a day one private. If you are E5 and above you will get a few privileges, nothing crazy. 

They do hand out a few Airborne slots to the guys in OSUT, be squared away and have a solid PT score. 

The SF / Ranger recruiters come around week 8 of OSUT. So smash PT tests, have the ASVAB requirements and you should be golden. 

I've reached the starting point of a long journey and I am super excited about the adventure ahead. Thanks to all of the gentlemen on this board, this place is a gold mine. 

I'll keep updating here and there. If anyone has any more specific questions feel free to PM me. 

Thanks /885


----------



## LongHiker (Feb 26, 2019)

Congrats on getting that 18x contract! I'm in a similar position and wanted to add some more information for prior service having a difficult time getting an 18x contract.

My problem is I'm too old. I meet all the other requirements but I can't get an age waiver at 32. I was looking at the same thing you were EightEightFive, having to go back in as an 11B(I'm already 11B MOSQ'd). I really didn't want to live in the barracks with 18 year olds and mow grass and do all the other BS that comes with being a junior enlisted 11B before I had a shot at SFAS.

I just came across today the "Try One" option for the 19th SFG. Check it out! 19th Special Forces Group (A) in UTAH | Prior Service

They offer ONE YEAR contracts for prior service! I was on a phone with a 19th Group recruiter today and from what I gather you sign a one year contract with the Utah National Guard. Once you're in you attend Readiness Enhancement Company drills. I'm not too clear on what these drills are like or how many are held but I would imagine it's designed to get you physically and mentally prepared for SFRE. During this year you'll have to pass the SFRE which is a weekend drill with a PT test, 5 mile run, 12 mile ruck. Pretty basic stuff for anyone wanting to attend SFAS. If you pass SFRE you'll be cleared to get a SFAS ship-date.

The best part is this IMO: 
During the one year enlistment period, if you fail to meet the SFRE requirements, attend SFAS, aren’t selected or quit, you can either ETS or extend and serve in the SF Support or another unit. 

I can't think of a better contract option for someone like me who is only interested in getting back in the Army for SF. I was having a lot of second thoughts about signing a 4 year active duty contract and going in as an 11B and being subject to the needs of the Army with no guarantee on when or if I could attend selection and the Q course. 

Glad you got your situation sorted and have an 18x contract now! Just wanted to let other PS guys searching these forums know about this option.


----------



## EightEightFive (Mar 1, 2019)

LongHiker said:


> Congrats on getting that 18x contract! I'm in a similar position and wanted to add some more information for prior service having a difficult time getting an 18x contract.
> 
> My problem is I'm too old. I meet all the other requirements but I can't get an age waiver at 32. I was looking at the same thing you were EightEightFive, having to go back in as an 11B(I'm already 11B MOSQ'd). I really didn't want to live in the barracks with 18 year olds and mow grass and do all the other BS that comes with being a junior enlisted 11B before I had a shot at SFAS.
> 
> ...




Sounds awesome! 

A fellow prior service NCO I'm here with didn't initially get 18x because of his age. He was a 19D and switched to 11X. While in OSUT he picked up an 18X contract as well. So it seems his age wasn't an issue once he got back into big Army. It is a little riskier but it worked for him.

Since you're already an 11B I'm not sure how it would play out for you. Especially if your break in service is under 3 years. Good luck on the 19th Group endeavor!


----------



## EightEightFive (Jun 21, 2019)

Selected 07-19.

A big thanks to everyone on this board for the wealth of knowledge. Also, team week, team week, team week.

Craziest job interview of my life!


----------



## chickenrappa (Jun 21, 2019)

Congrats.


----------



## EightEightFive (Jun 21, 2019)

chickenrappa said:


> Congrats.


Thank you!


----------



## DZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Congrats! They still do down pilot? Good luck going forward.


----------



## EightEightFive (Jun 21, 2019)

DeadZeppelin said:


> Congrats! They still do down pilot? Good luck going forward.



Oh they sure do haha and thank you!


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2019)

I love a good success story!


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jun 21, 2019)

Congrats!

Do they send everyone through SFPC or SOPC now before SFAS? Just curious.


----------



## EightEightFive (Jun 21, 2019)

BlackSmokeRisinG said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Do they send everyone through SFPC or SOPC now before SFAS? Just curious.



18X's- yes. You go to SFPC.
Regular Army guys can go if their unit signs off on it. (Thats what I have been told, dont quote me on it.) Classes before mine had some RA guys but mine did not.


----------



## ANARCHY44 (Jun 24, 2019)

Congratulations, enjoy the Q man!


----------



## EightEightFive (Jun 25, 2019)

ANARCHY44 said:


> Congratulations, enjoy the Q man!



Thank you!


----------

